# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται γουτσουνάκια παπαγαλάκια!

## Destat

Γειάαα χαρά σε όλους! Χαρίζουμε τα δύο από τα μικρά μας μπάτζι, ο ένας είναι ο Καμπανέλος κούκλος παιντ μάλλον και η άλλη η Μικάσα με την φανταστική γαλάζια πλάτη  :Youpi: 
Είναι ζευγαράκι σχεδόν ενός χρόνου, τραγουδιάρικο και παιχνιδιάρικο!! Πετάνε ελεύθερα στο δωμάτιο και επανέρχονται μόνα τους μέσα για φαί, τρώνε απ'όλα σχεδόν και είναι αρκετά ήσυχα για μπάτζι
Μόνο για υπεύθυνους παπαγαλογονείς και φυσικά είναι απαραίτητο όποτε μπορούν, να έχουμε νέα απ'τα φατσώνια  ::  όποιος προλάβειιιιι

Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Destat

να και οι φωτογραφίες που ξέχασα να βάλω απ την αρχή..







επειδή όλοι ξέρουμε οτι οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες..χαρίζονται σε άτομα που τα θέλουν πραγματικά..γι 'αυτό ''απαιτήσαμε'' να έχουμε νέα τους ,για να ξέρουμε οτι είναι σε καλά χέρια  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω όμορφα Αθηνά !!! Καθαρά και υγιέστατα !  :Love0020: 

Ξέρω πόσο τα αγαπάς τα μικρά σου και ότι θα κανονίσεις να πάνε στα καλύτερα !  :: 
Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι !

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφα! Ευχομαι να βρουν ενα καλο σπιτικο!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποπο η θυληκια ειναι πανεμορφο πουλακι.Τα δινεις ξεχωριστα η σαν ζευγαρακι;

----------


## Esmi

Καλά έχω τρελαθεί!!!Αν δεν είχα κλίσει ένα σίγουρα θα τα έπαιρνα!!!Ειναι φοβερά!Είναι ήμερα;

----------


## Destat

Παιδιά τα έχω μαζί δυο τρεις μήνες, δεν είναι ζευγάρι! και φυσικά χωρίζονται! 'Αντε ένα ο ένας και ένα α άλλος, να πάνε σε καλά χέρια τα πουλάκια μας!!  :Anim 26: 
Άγρια είναι ,αλλά τα μπάτζι εξημερώνονται πανεύκολα!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Όμορφα πουλάκια , να τα πάρει κάποιος . Θα κάνουν την ζωή του πιο ... χρωματιστή ...

----------


## Destat

Ευχαριστούμεεε, μακάρι!  Ερασμίααα ακύρωσέ το εδώ έχουμε κελεπούρι σκέτο!

----------


## kaxiboy

Πολύ όμορφα πραγματικά μακάρι να τα πάρει κάποιος που να τα αγαπάει ^_^

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα τα γουτσουνάκια μπατζάκια σας!!!

Μακάρι να πάνε σε ένα σπίτι γεμάτο αγάπη!!

----------


## blackmailer

είναι όντως πανέμορφα!!! με το καλό να βρουν το νέο σπίτι τους...

----------


## Destat

Καλησπέρα σας! Επειδή ακόμη κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε για τα γουτσουνάκια, λέω να αφήσω ακόμη 2 μέρες την αγγελία και αν δεν υπάρξει ζήτηση, μετά να τα δώσω απρόσωπα σε κάποιον που να έχει κλούβα,εκτός φόρουμ

Αν σας τρομάζει οτι είστε μακριά ,μπορούμε μετά από συνεννόηση να τα στείλουμε κιόλας!  :Happy:  σκεφτείτε το όσοι θέλετε και βλέπουμε  :: 

Μα τέτοια χρωματιστά και χαρούμενα πουλάκια...χιχιχιχι

----------


## jk21

τα πουλακια δοθηκανε ! 

*Ένα Ευχαριστώ στον Χρήστο -Αθηνά (Destat)*η αγγελια κλεινει .Μπραβο στα παιδια

----------

